# Weights for goose floaters?



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Now is the time to add some goose floaters to my spread. What size weights am I going to need? I never hunt rough water, but I suppose I can get into some windy spots on shallow sloughs/lakes. Any advice helps!

Thanks!


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

I use 6oz for my standard size herters floaters and they stay put.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Yup. 6 oz on the sag bay in 20 moh wind and they don't move much. 4 oz would probably be fine in calmer waters.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Ive got 8oz on my bigfoots and wish i would of went with 6oz.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

4 oz. are fine on my Higdon floaters, but I only hunt calm waters with them.

It really depends on where you intend to hunt with them. 4 oz are fine for calm waters, better go with 6 oz + in rough water conditions.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks guys - much lighter than I expected!


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

If your having problems with them moving, just lengthen your line. I have 10' lines on my floaters even though I use them in 2' of water.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

I have 4 oz.Texas rigs (I think 36") on a few of my goose decoys for Shiawassee. I have to stomp the sinker in the mud on a windy day or they will move.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

I went with 8 ounce and tied on some shock cord, because I never know where I'll be hunting next. Not having enough weight and cord when getting to a new spot or having to change everything out can be frustrating. I like the shock cord on really windy days, and it is helpful when I want to keep my cord short on calm days. Although if a guy had a handful of good hunting spots he could have decoys setup for each scenario,that would be great.


----------

